# October 2019 Examinees



## AhsanTX

Hi, 

I am planning to take the Power PE Exam in October, 2019. Just wanted to see who else is on the same route and how you guys are preparing.

Thanks.


----------



## fyrfytr310

AhsanTX said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to take the Power PE Exam in October, 2019. Just wanted to see who else is on the same route and how you guys are preparing.
> 
> Thanks.


Give me a few weeks and I'll tell you if I'm in your boat or not.  Nothing against you but I hope not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

As @fyrfytr310 said, I'll give you my insights in a few weeks.

If you go back in this board tho, someone wrote a long post for what they did for Oct 2018, I'd read through that for ideas. And then find some more battery resources.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

I plan on taking the exam in October.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

AhsanTX said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to take the Power PE Exam in October, 2019. Just wanted to see who else is on the same route and how you guys are preparing.
> 
> Thanks.


Feel free to enroll in the free trial of our online review course here:

Electrical PE Review - Free Trial

It contains some of our best material directly from the paid version of our online review course and you don't need a credit card to sign up.


----------



## SargeLausage

I hope I am not taking it in October, but I guess I'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SargeLausage said:


> I hope I am not taking it in October, but I guess I'll know in a few weeks.


Samesies. This thread makes my soul hurt


----------



## SargeLausage

LyceeFruit said:


> Samesies. This thread makes my soul hurt


How did you do? I can happily say I am not taking it in October.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SargeLausage said:


> How did you do? I can happily say I am not taking it in October.


I'll be taking it in October.


----------



## SargeLausage

LyceeFruit said:


> I'll be taking it in October.


You'll get it next time! Don't give up!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SargeLausage said:


> You'll get it next time! Don't give up!!


7th time is a charm, right? Fuck this test.


----------



## daydreambeliever

LyceeFruit said:


> 7th time is a charm, right? Fuck this test.


I'm throwin' the towel in! I'm done! I can't do this anymore!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm throwin' the towel in! I'm done! I can't do this anymore!


I agree. I'm so over it. But it's basically a requirement for me at my company (consulting firm) and I'd like to move past being a "staff engineer" SO HERE I AM.


----------



## amk78

For anyone taking the PE for the first time this October or retaking it, I highly recommend the 6 month unlimited option of Electrical PE Review course by@Zach Stone, P.E.. The price seems a bit steep at first, but I promise you it's well worth it. His content is comprehensive and his online lectures are very engaging - no death by power point and no trying to figure out where to start with your studying. I used it for my 2nd go round and passed, so I suggest you spend the money, pass the exam and move on with your life.

Also, he might have an alligator, which is pretty cool.


----------



## fyrfytr310

fyrfytr310 said:


> Give me a few weeks and I'll tell you if I'm in your boat or not.  Nothing against you but I hope not.


Annnnnnnd, I will not be in your boat.  Good luck to all taking in October!


----------



## N-ABC

I plan on retaking the exam in October.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

amk78 said:


> For anyone taking the PE for the first time this October or retaking it, I highly recommend the 6 month unlimited option of Electrical PE Review course by@Zach Stone, P.E.. The price seems a bit steep at first, but I promise you it's well worth it. His content is comprehensive and his online lectures are very engaging - no death by power point and no trying to figure out where to start with your studying. I used it for my 2nd go round and passed, so I suggest you spend the money, pass the exam and move on with your life.
> 
> Also, he might have an alligator, which is pretty cool.


Pay $200 or $2000, passing is passing. Getting that PE is worth more than you know.


----------



## roy167

LyceeFruit said:


> 7th time is a charm, right? Fuck this test.


I feel for you, you must have some guts to do this 7 times. I would probably give up after 3rd time. This October you shall pass. We are all rooting for you. When initially you said 7th time, I'm like you must be pranking, trying to get fail score data from people which otherwise they would be reluctant in giving.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> I feel for you, you must have some guts to do this 7 times. I would probably give up after 3rd time. This October you shall pass baby. We are all rooting for you. When initially you said 7th time, I'm like you must be pranking, trying to get fail score data from people which otherwise they would be reluctant in giving.


Let's avoid using "baby" ever again.

No idea why one would prank about taking it for a 7th time. But im legitimately going for try 7. Begrudgingly. But im doing it. I have an outline of a plan of attack for the next 23 weeks.


----------



## N-ABC

What book we can study.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

Sunny12 said:


> What book we can study.


Please search the Electrical Power portion of this site.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

LyceeFruit said:


> Let's avoid using "baby" ever again.
> 
> No idea why one would prank about taking it for a 7th time. But im legitimately going for try 7. Begrudgingly. But im doing it. I have an outline of a plan of attack for the next 23 weeks.


Have you done any online course?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Stephen2awesome said:


> Have you done any online course?


No. I don't do well with online learning as I figured out in undergrad. And there isn't an in-person course in my state or the state next to mine. 

ETA: I am planning on utilizing the free access of Zach Stone's stuff soon and if that works out well for me, I will be doing 2 months of his course later this summer.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> No. I don't do well with online learning as I figured out in undergrad. And there isn't an in-person course in my state or the state next to mine.
> 
> ETA: I am planning on utilizing the free access of Zach Stone's stuff soon and if that works out well for me, I will be doing 2 months of his course later this summer.


If you have any questions feel free to email me directly. You can find my email address on our main website at www.electricalpereview.com. I also suggest reviewing some of the free articles on the main site, there is a large amount of high-quality content that is useful for the exam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Zach Stone said:


> If you have any questions feel free to email me directly. You can find my email address on our main website at www.electricalpereview.com. I also suggest reviewing some of the free articles on the main site, there is a large amount of high-quality content that is useful for the exam.


I appreciate that Zach. I've read a couple of articles on your site  last exam cycle and it was definitely useful. Have you gone printer-friendly yet??


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> I appreciate that Zach. I've read a couple of articles on your site  last exam cycle and it was definitely useful. Have you gone printer-friendly yet??


I'm happy to say that we sure have.

There is now a custom print button at the top of each of our articles that will optimize it for printing to fit nicely in your binder for your notes and exam references. It also lets you change the size of the text and all images if you want to make it smaller to save paper. 

Feel free to give it a try on the following article and let me know if you have any issues. It's our most popular article with the largest number of comments on the per unit system. Look for the button that says "Click here to print this article for your exam references!".

Electrical PE Review - Per Unit Example: Tips, Tricks, and What to Watch Out for on the Electrical PE Exam


----------



## AhsanTX

fyrfytr310 said:


> Annnnnnnd, I will not be in your boat.  Good luck to all taking in October!


Congratulations!


----------



## N-ABC

I registered today for October 2019 exam.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Sunny12 said:


> I registered today for October 2019 exam.


Best of luck!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Me


----------



## Wow_PE!

I hope It doesn’t take long for them to verify my fe


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

Good luck everyone taking in October 2019!! You got this!! I passed the Oct 2017 Power PE, and wrote up my approach in a website format to share with people with they asked 'how did you pass'?

My basic approach was to focus almost 100% on solving problems (vs. reading books or watching lectures). I did a sequence of practice exams and problems, and followed a thorough process afterwords to convert all of that problem-working effort into a useful binder I could take in for reference in the exam. In the end,  used my self-made binder and the NEC code book for 95% of the questions, and barely touched my other backup references. Can't recommend it hard enough; build a good binder!!! The other tool I used thoroughly was youtube videos on sections I was struggling with - but focusing on youtube videos with problems being solved (vs. lectures). I documented every youtube video I watched and made a list! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Wow_PE!

I’m all signed up


----------



## fyrfytr310

ItsStudyTime! said:


> Good luck everyone taking in October 2019!! You got this!! I passed the Oct 2017 Power PE, and wrote up my approach in a website format to share with people with they asked 'how did you pass'?
> 
> My basic approach was to focus almost 100% on solving problems (vs. reading books or watching lectures). I did a sequence of practice exams and problems, and followed a thorough process afterwords to convert all of that problem-working effort into a useful binder I could take in for reference in the exam. In the end,  used my self-made binder and the NEC code book for 95% of the questions, and barely touched my other backup references. Can't recommend it hard enough; build a good binder!!! The other tool I used thoroughly was youtube videos on sections I was struggling with - but focusing on youtube videos with problems being solved (vs. lectures). I documented every youtube video I watched and made a list! GOOD LUCK!!


I agree with everything here.  This was essentially my exact process as well and it worked out in April.


----------



## Wow_PE!

I did all the ncees practice exam problems and most of graffeo.  Someone gave me the Handbook by Beaty, but I’m thinking of buying complex imaginary next.  Any advice on which one to tackle next?


----------



## fyrfytr310

Wow! said:


> I did all the ncees practice exam problems and most of graffeo.  Someone gave me the Handbook by Beaty, but I’m thinking of buying complex imaginary next.  Any advice on which one to tackle next?


Engineering Pro Guides has a great all-around power test and another 40 question (I think) test that covers just code.  If you're not super sharp with navigating the NEC and NESC, this will definitely help get you there.


----------



## Wow_PE!

fyrfytr310 said:


> Engineering Pro Guides has a great all-around power test and another 40 question (I think) test that covers just code.  If you're not super sharp with navigating the NEC and NESC, this will definitely help get you there.


Really appreciate it!


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

Wow! said:


> I did all the ncees practice exam problems and most of graffeo.  Someone gave me the Handbook by Beaty, but I’m thinking of buying complex imaginary next.  Any advice on which one to tackle next?


Hey! I laid out the order I did all the practice problems in in my step by step of my study method. In the write up, I detail out my thoughts on my order and things I would change. Also,  I wrote up some 'reviews' of sorts of the materials I used, to hopefully help guide people who are looking at the mountain of options for materials available with some real-person (non-professional-marketing based) thoughts on each resource. Good luck! You Got This!!


----------



## Wow_PE!

There was a copy of Wildi’s book at my work!!!  I’m excited!


----------



## fyrfytr310

Wow! said:


> There was a copy of Wildi’s book at my work!!!  I’m excited!


Nice!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hi folks!

New here, and I'm sitting this year! Does the wanting to vomit feel ever go away?


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> No. I don't do well with online learning as I figured out in undergrad. And there isn't an in-person course in my state or the state next to mine.
> 
> ETA: I am planning on utilizing the free access of Zach Stone's stuff soon and if that works out well for me, I will be doing 2 months of his course later this summer.


Best of luck to you.  I took it three times before I passed in 2014.  The third time was almost 16 years after my initial back-to-back attempts.  I took the GA Tech course and found it to be very helpful.  Since then Zach Stone's course has taken off and I've heard a lot of good things about it.  I know you mentioned your difficulty with online courses but if you can find one and get through it I think they make a world of difference.  Complex Imaginary AND Spin-up resources were very helpful.  In fact, Spin-up's introduction contains a test taking strategy that by itself is worth the cost of the book.  Also, the internet and YouTube became two of my best friends.  Unlike studying in the late '90's it was nice to have quick access to answers if I wasn't able to grasp the information in my primary resources.  Once  again good luck.  It's not just what you know but how you approach the test.


----------



## fyrfytr310

MadamPirate said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> New here, and I'm sitting this year! Does the wanting to vomit feel ever go away?


Not even after you pass.....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oh, good to know I'll be queasy for the next several months!


----------



## GHermann

Hi, I'm registering to this board a little late, but I've been studying for a few months. Unfortunately, I just discovered this forum two months before the exam.

Good resources abound in this thread. Is anyone operating a study group for the October exam?


----------



## roy167

MadamPirate said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> New here, and I'm sitting this year! Does the wanting to vomit feel ever go away?


Going through application process, FE , PE , long wait for results, requires a lot of energy and dedication. One should do this when they are relatively young. One does feel relieved  after they pass.


----------



## fyrfytr310

roy167 said:


> Going through application process, FE , PE , long wait for results, requires a lot of energy and dedication. One should do this when they are relatively young. One does feel relieved  after they pass.


I don't know your definition of ' relatively young' but even at 32/33 it was all terrible lol.  The whole exercise is one of extreme patience and focus all at the same time.


----------



## Drewism

fyrfytr310 said:


> I don't know your definition of ' relatively young' but even at 32/33 it was all terrible lol.  The whole exercise is one of extreme patience and focus all at the same time.


Even at the age of 31 it was taking its toll on me.  Combine that with working and commuting then it's a nightmare. I was able to do it with the FE right after I graduated because I didn't have a job and I was fresh out of school. But not being in school for a while and constantly working makes it harder. Luckily I don't have a wife or kids. I don't know how people with a family do it.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Drewism said:


> Even at the age of 31 it was taking its toll on me.  Combine that with working and commuting then it's a nightmare. I was able to do it with the FE right after I graduated because I didn't have a job and I was fresh out of school. But not being in school for a while and constantly working makes it harder. Luckily I don't have a wife or kids. I don't know how people with a family do it.


The family definitely added a level of complexity to the is whole adventure...


----------



## roy167

So the bottom line is process is arduous. Far and few would put themselves through this process. Shouldn't we start earning $10-20K more than before? I haven't seen that light bulb moment yet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

roy167 said:


> Shouldn't we start earning $10-20K more than before? I haven't seen that light bulb moment yet.


General consensus is that the results are all over the map on this one. There are a lot of factors, one of which is whether or not your company sees your license as valuable (some companies require it, others don’t, some consider it a plus, etc.)

I got an 11% raise about 6 months after passing my exam and getting my license, but ultimately it’s because I reached out to my boss and asked for it; not the easiest thing in the world to do.

There are a lot of salary-related questions and topics elsewhere on this board that might answer this question for you more fully.


----------



## Wow_PE!

fyrfytr310 said:


> The family definitely added a level of complexity to the is whole adventure...


Adds complexity but also motivation (for me).  They give me a reason to be my best!


----------



## fyrfytr310

roy167 said:


> So the bottom line is process is arduous. Far and few would put themselves through this process. Shouldn't we start earning $10-20K more than before? I haven't seen that light bulb moment yet.


Depends on a lot of factors.  Need for the license, how many others are licensed at your firm in your state, what your current compensation is and how that relates to your peers etc etc. 

Bottom line, if you feel you deserve it based on this accomplishment, it never hurts to ask and provide your justification.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Something else I wanted to ask you guys, my test date on my ncees is oct 25 which is a Friday.  I guess I had assumed it’s always on a Saturday?


----------



## Drewism

Wow! said:


> Something else I wanted to ask you guys, my test date on my ncees is oct 25 which is a Friday.  I guess I had assumed it’s always on a Saturday?


The pencil and paper PE exam is always on a Friday. The SE exam is on Friday and Saturday. The old pencil and paper FE exam was always on a Saturday.


----------



## Toby-Wan

Hi, everybody! Just signed up for the forum today, even though I've been taking the advice that I found here to heart. I'm about 75% through the Graffeo book material, and plan to take as many practice exams as I can (I have the spin up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams for now, will purchase more if I think I need to). I have been working in the NEC for all four years of work experience, but we do almost nothing with motors so I've still got a lot of review there. It looks like I'm a little late to the party in this thread, though. How's everybody feeling about their prep so far?


----------



## fyrfytr310

Toby-Wan said:


> Hi, everybody! Just signed up for the forum today, even though I've been taking the advice that I found here to heart. I'm about 75% through the Graffeo book material, and plan to take as many practice exams as I can (I have the spin up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams for now, will purchase more if I think I need to). I have been working in the NEC for all four years of work experience, but we do almost nothing with motors so I've still got a lot of review there. It looks like I'm a little late to the party in this thread, though. How's everybody feeling about their prep so far?


Sounds like you are on the right track.  I’d add the exams and study guide from Engineer Pro Guides personally.   

Your mileage may vary but I didn’t find much value in the Spin Up exams.  They were fine for testing the very basics but not much else.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

roy167 said:


> Going through application process, FE , PE , long wait for results, requires a lot of energy and dedication. One should do this when they are relatively young. One does feel relieved  after they pass.


I’m mid 30s - engineering is my second career, and I’ve just qualified in CO to take the exam (they changed the requirements slightly) six months earlier than I was originally going to take it. Good thing I don’t have kids, my poor husband puts up with a lot. I’m hoping to be a one and done.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Toby-Wan said:


> Hi, everybody! Just signed up for the forum today, even though I've been taking the advice that I found here to heart. I'm about 75% through the Graffeo book material, and plan to take as many practice exams as I can (I have the spin up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams for now, will purchase more if I think I need to). I have been working in the NEC for all four years of work experience, but we do almost nothing with motors so I've still got a lot of review there. It looks like I'm a little late to the party in this thread, though. How's everybody feeling about their prep so far?


I’ve started @Zach Stone, P.E.‘s class, and I’m really liking the presentation of the material a lot. I’m supplementing with Engineering Pro Guides and I picked up a copy of Wildi already. I think Practice exams are going to be my make or break, and I’ve got 5 practice exams (NCEES, 2 PPI, 2 EngineeringProGuides), and I’m conseidering picking up Graffeo just for the practice exam. There’s also another practice exam about to be released, but not sure when.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

MadamPirate said:


> I’ve started @Zach Stone, P.E.‘s class, and I’m really liking the presentation of the material a lot. I’m supplementing with Engineering Pro Guides and I picked up a copy of Wildi already. I think Practice exams are going to be my make or break, and I’ve got 5 practice exams (NCEES, 2 PPI, 2 EngineeringProGuides), and I’m conseidering picking up Graffeo just for the practice exam. There’s also another practice exam about to be released, but not sure when.


Glad to have you @MadamPirate, don't forget you can always email in any questions that you have in addition to asking them during each live class.


----------



## fyrfytr310

MadamPirate said:


> I’ve started @Zach Stone, P.E.‘s class, and I’m really liking the presentation of the material a lot. I’m supplementing with Engineering Pro Guides and I picked up a copy of Wildi already. I think Practice exams are going to be my make or break, and I’ve got 5 practice exams (NCEES, 2 PPI, 2 EngineeringProGuides), and I’m conseidering picking up Graffeo just for the practice exam. There’s also another practice exam about to be released, but not sure when.


Practice exams were the keys to the kingdom in my humble opinion.  You've listed everything I used (including Graffeo) so I believe you will do well.

Best of luck!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Toby-Wan said:


> Hi, everybody! Just signed up for the forum today, even though I've been taking the advice that I found here to heart. I'm about 75% through the Graffeo book material, and plan to take as many practice exams as I can (I have the spin up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams for now, will purchase more if I think I need to). I have been working in the NEC for all four years of work experience, but we do almost nothing with motors so I've still got a lot of review there. It looks like I'm a little late to the party in this thread, though. How's everybody feeling about their prep so far?


I'm going through Zach's live course plus the other course on his site. I'm going through Complex Imaginary tests now - I've previously done the NCEES &amp; Engineering ProGuides tests. But plan to review the EngProGuide test closer to the exam. And I'm awaiting when @Zach Stone, P.E. releases his test. 

I rotate between feeling ok about my prep (since I have other attempts under my belt), feeling anxious (because I have other attempts under my belt) and feeling tired.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track.  I’d add the exams and study guide from Engineer Pro Guides personally.
> 
> Your mileage may vary but I didn’t find much value in the Spin Up exams.  They were fine for testing the very basics but not much else.


I've gone thru some of the Spin UP Questions of the Week and that's about it with my experience with them. They aren't as bad as the old Camara &amp; Kaplan problem sets but definitely shouldn't be a guiding focus.


----------



## Toby-Wan

LyceeFruit said:


> I've gone thru some of the Spin UP Questions of the Week and that's about it with my experience with them. They aren't as bad as the old Camara &amp; Kaplan problem sets but definitely shouldn't be a guiding focus.


I'm always afraid that I have blind spots, so I wanted to pick up the spin up if for no other reason than to test breadth of knowledge, and maybe help me flag some ideas that the other materials might miss. That opinion might change once I get into them.


----------



## Toby-Wan

@MadamPirate, This has also been a second (or third) career for me. I started college at 28 and finally reached the four year experience mark to qualify for the exam (Louisiana doesn't make you wait, but I'm trying to get the most out of comity).

@Zach Stone, P.E., I'm going to look at the free options later tonight. If your free material can help me wrap my head around motors, I'll invest in at least one month of access on top of Testmasters (which my job is covering).


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Toby-Wan said:


> @MadamPirate, This has also been a second (or third) career for me. I started college at 28 and finally reached the four year experience mark to qualify for the exam (Louisiana doesn't make you wait, but I'm trying to get the most out of comity).
> 
> @Zach Stone, P.E., I'm going to look at the free options later tonight. If your free material can help me wrap my head around motors, I'll invest in at least one month of access on top of Testmasters (which my job is covering).


Sure thing. If you have any questions @Toby-Wan feel free to reach out directly via Email.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Toby-Wan said:


> I'm always afraid that I have blind spots, so I wanted to pick up the spin up if for no other reason than to test breadth of knowledge, and maybe help me flag some ideas that the other materials might miss. That opinion might change once I get into them.


It will help you answer very basic questions quickly.  There is some value in being able to instantly recall those basics when they come up as part of other, more complex problems.


----------



## Drewism

Toby-Wan said:


> I'm always afraid that I have blind spots, so I wanted to pick up the spin up if for no other reason than to test breadth of knowledge, and maybe help me flag some ideas that the other materials might miss. That opinion might change once I get into them.


The Spin-Up exams are very basic. They're good for getting your feet wet however the difficulty is very easy. I would start with Spin-Up and then go onto Complex Imaginary. Complex Imaginary will help you instill the concepts even further especially when it comes to the math stuff. Just remember not to put all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## DLD PE

I think Complex Imaginary, then Graffeo, then Eng ProGuides practice exams would be a nice progression before taking the NCEES practice exam.  Eng Pro Guides has two practice exams, one used for their class and then one "Final" exam.  They also have a set of practice exams just for codes, which is nice.


----------



## FelizEng PE

MEtoEE said:


> I think Complex Imaginary, then Graffeo, then Eng ProGuides practice exams would be a nice progression before taking the NCEES practice exam.  Eng Pro Guides has two practice exams, one used for their class and then one "Final" exam.  They also have a set of practice exams just for codes, which is nice.


Does the EngPro Final exam differ much from the Full Exam?


----------



## DLD PE

FelizENG said:


> Does the EngPro Final exam differ much from the Full Exam?


They are similar in difficulty and format (wording).  The difference with the final exam is it breaks up the topics of questions asked.  In the "Full" exam, for example, you start with (9) circuit analysis questions, then you move on to a set of devices and power electronics questions, and so on.  The last (9) questions (71-80) are Codes and Standards.  In the "Final" exam, the questions are broken up more randomly, similar to the real exam.

Both EngPro exams tell you which topic each problem covers. Not realistic compared to the real exam, but I think it's very helpful because then you can put the worked out problem and solution into the appropriate section in your binder.  It also helps you keep track of which sections you need more help with.


----------



## FelizEng PE

MEtoEE said:


> They are similar in difficulty and format (wording).  The difference with the final exam is it breaks up the topics of questions asked.  In the "Full" exam, for example, you start with (9) circuit analysis questions, then you move on to a set of devices and power electronics questions, and so on.  The last (9) questions (71-80) are Codes and Standards.  In the "Final" exam, the questions are broken up more randomly, similar to the real exam.
> Both EngPro exams tell you which topic each problem covers. Not realistic compared to the real exam, but I think it's very helpful because then you can put the worked out problem and solution into the appropriate section in your binder.  It also helps you keep track of which sections you need more help with.


Thank you very much for your input //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_smile.png


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> They are similar in difficulty and format (wording).  The difference with the final exam is it breaks up the topics of questions asked.  In the "Full" exam, for example, you start with (9) circuit analysis questions, then you move on to a set of devices and power electronics questions, and so on.  The last (9) questions (71-80) are Codes and Standards.  In the "Final" exam, the questions are broken up more randomly, similar to the real exam.
> 
> Both EngPro exams tell you which topic each problem covers. Not realistic compared to the real exam, but I think it's very helpful because then you can put the worked out problem and solution into the appropriate section in your binder.  It also helps you keep track of which sections you need more help with.


Have you bought the finall exam then?

I purchased all of the other stuff last cycle and it's definitely helpful. So I'm considering getting the final exam as well...


----------



## roy167

LyceeFruit said:


> I've gone thru some of the Spin UP Questions of the Week and that's about it with my experience with them. They aren't as bad as the old Camara &amp; Kaplan problem sets but definitely shouldn't be a guiding focus.


If you have the time, it won't hurt to go through spin up. I know many people think it is repetitive and on easier side and I agree. Exam is not always all about tough questions, sometimes simple questions trip us. If you are too comfortable with spin up, then do 2 or 3 practice exam, skip some questions etc whatever works for you but doing different practice questions from various sources is the key. If because of spin up, if you are able to answer 3 or 4 questions out of 80 then that gets you close to passing. Every little bit helps is how I look at it. There are 4 to 5 sources of practice exam that has been discussed on this board and we need to at least go through them.  

I'm of the view that anyone who is putting decent amount of efforts, the difference in passing and not passing is not all that much. Good luck everyone !!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> If you have the time, it won't hurt to go through spin up. I know many people think it is repetitive and on easier side and I agree. Exam is not always all about tough questions, sometimes simple questions trip us. If you are too comfortable with spin up, then do 2 or 3 practice exam, skip some questions etc whatever works for you but doing different practice questions from various sources is the key. If because of spin up, if you are able to answer 3 or 4 questions out of 80 then that gets you close to passing. Every little bit helps is how I look at it. There are 4 to 5 sources of practice exam that has been discussed on this board and we need to at least go through them.
> 
> I'm of the view that anyone who is putting decent amount of efforts, the difference in passing and not passing is not all that much. Good luck everyone !!


I'm aware of different sources. And I have plenty that are of better quality, even for the easy ones, than Spin Up.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Have you bought the finall exam then?
> 
> I purchased all of the other stuff last cycle and it's definitely helpful. So I'm considering getting the final exam as well...


Yes I bought the final exam plus the one that was all code related questions.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yes I bought the final exam plus the one that was all code related questions.


Are you finding it to be worthwhile??


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Are you finding it to be worthwhile??


I have not taken the simulated "Final" practice exam for Eng Pro Guides yet.  I scanned through the problems and sections to see what is covered.

One thing I noticed was that the Eng Pro Guides original practice exam changed a little from last year.  I took the PE exam last October and scored 43/80.  I found the Eng Pro Guides material very helpful and took their practice exam last year.  This year it looks like they removed a couple of problems but included some additional bonus problems as well.  Justin Kauwale (who owns EngProGuides) and Zach Stone (who has his own ElectricalPEReview course) both pay close attention to feedback from students and are constantly updating their material.  I took Zach's course but would highly recommend either course.  I saved and still have all of Zach's course notes and homework/practice exam problems, so this time around I'm just going through and taking as many practice exams as I can.

I will say aside from Zach's course notes I referred to the EngProGuides and Graffeo material the most during the exam.


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

MEtoEE said:


> I have not taken the simulated "Final" practice exam for Eng Pro Guides yet.  I scanned through the problems and sections to see what is covered.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that the Eng Pro Guides original practice exam changed a little from last year.  I took the PE exam last October and scored 43/80.  I found the Eng Pro Guides material very helpful and took their practice exam last year.  This year it looks like they removed a couple of problems but included some additional bonus problems as well.  Justin Kauwale (who owns EngProGuides) and Zach Stone (who has his own ElectricalPEReview course) both pay close attention to feedback from students and are constantly updating their material.  I took Zach's course but would highly recommend either course.  I saved and still have all of Zach's course notes and homework/practice exam problems, so this time around I'm just going through and taking as many practice exams as I can.
> 
> I will say aside from Zach's course notes I referred to the EngProGuides and Graffeo material the most during the exam.


I feel this is very accurate and agree with your thoughts!


----------



## DLD PE

ItsStudyTime! said:


> I feel this is very accurate and agree with your thoughts!


When I stated I'm taking as many practice exams as I can, I should have posted a link to your study method.  It has been very useful so far as well as the video resources you used.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So.

19 days out.

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Wow_PE!

Entering the review phase.  Going to do my best and it will be what it will be


----------



## DLD PE

I still feel I have some gaps to cover, but I'm feeling more prepared than I did this time last year.


----------



## ej_powereng

I'm still working some practice exams, to keep my mind in "Study Mode". But I am feeling much better prepared than last April and more nervous lol.


----------



## N-ABC

I'm still working on random problem by picking question number and solve that to keep my mind in study mode.


----------



## Wow_PE!

I wanted to do something different so tonight I finally read the Megger Down to Earth article.  Lots of good stuff on ground resistance testing.  [SIZE=12pt]https://assets.tequipment.net/assets/3/7/GettingDownToEarth.pdf[/SIZE]


----------



## Invisible

Good Luck to everyone who is taking their PE this October. Give your best on the day of exam. I was in the same boat exactly an year back and ended up passing. And well, this thread was started on April 24th? @AhsanTX has started preparing for the exam 6 months back. Thats really surprising You are probably the one who has prepared for the most number of days in the entire USA. Good luck on your exam.


----------



## Wow_PE!

I’m going to crush it next Friday


----------



## txjennah PE

You all got this!!! Then you can get your lives back! Almost there!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

I posted something in the wrong thread, so here's another rah rah you got this post


----------



## Invisible

txjennah PE said:


> I posted something in the wrong thread, so here's another rah rah you got this post


We wrote in Texas together last October. I remember seeing you posting here during the result. Am I correct?


----------



## txjennah PE

Invisible said:


> We wrote in Texas together last October. I remember seeing you posting here during the result. Am I correct?


Yes, I finally passed during that round


----------

